# Aspire Quad Flex



## rogue zombie (21/8/16)

Does any retailer know when we can expect the Aspire Quad Flex?



http://www.aspirecig.com/products/quad-flex/364.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (23/8/16)

HI 


We have the survival kit available here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/aspire-quad-flex-4-in-1-survival-kit-878?category=78

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/8/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> HI
> 
> 
> We have the survival kit available here:
> ...



Thank you.

Im not currently able to connect to your site (504 Gateway Time-Out), but I will try again later.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/8/16)

Also not able to get onto the site due to 504 Gateway error

Very keen to pick one of these up


----------



## Vapers Corner (23/8/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Also not able to get onto the site due to 504 Gateway error
> 
> Very keen to pick one of these up



Site up and running again. 

Apologies for that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

